# What is the point of HIGH OUTPUT LIGHTING ?



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

What is the point of high output lighting ?

High output lighting gets REALLY hot, are electricity pigs and you need noisy fans too keep them from catching on fire. You then have to spend more money for a cooler in order to keep your fish from getting cooked.

Florescent lighting is ancient when it comes to the marine environment. Why is everyone not using L.E.D. lighting ? L.E.D.s are cheap to run, do not get hot and are super bright.

When I got back into the hobby I could not figure out what this new " cooler " thing was and its purpose. Why would you need a cooler ?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are talking about metal halides then I agree with you. But t5ho flourescent lights are still widely used and some would argue that they grow/present corals extremely well. LEDs are still in their infancy of development so there are some issues with them but I think they will become the future of lighting sooner rather than later.

I think you are talking about "chillers" that people use to keep their tanks at their desired temperature range in hot summers. They are more often used in the US because of their warmer climate, but some people like to use them because they provide temperature stability in case it gets too warm.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he is talking about VHO lighting


----------

